# יחוה



## Isidore Demsky

יחוה is used in Psalm 19:2, where it seems to mean "show," or "declare."

Does it mean anything in modern Hebrew?


----------



## arielipi

It can also be used as to give (opinion, counsel)


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

[FONT=sbl_hebrew]יְחַוֶּה [/FONT]
I don't understand the vav with two niqqud.

How do you pronounce this word?


----------



## ystab

One is a Dagesh, as this verb is in the Binyan of Pi'el, and the other is a Segol. The pronunciation of this word is /yehavveh/ (not exactly IPA, but close enough, don't you think?  )


----------



## amikama

True, and more generally: if a vav has a dot in the middle and another nikkud mark, then the dot must be a dagesh (hazak), not a shuruk, and the vav is a consonant, not a vowel.


----------



## origumi

The verse is יוֹם לְיוֹם, יַבִּיעַ אֹמֶר / וְלַיְלָה לְּלַיְלָה יְחַוֶּה דָּעַת. If you remember the basic rule that Biblical poetry if often built of pairs, two equivalent parts, then this is becoming more simple. יום ליום is equivalent to לילה ללילה and therefore יחוה דעת must be equivalent to יביע אמר. If you know that יביע אמר is _shall utter say/speech_, then יחוה דעת must be similar and indeed is _shall reveal/express opinion/knowledge_.


----------



## Ali Smith

Are the root letters of יְחַוֶּה the following?

ח ו ה

If so, is it related to חַיִּים (life; lifetime)?


----------



## GeriReshef

Ali Smith said:


> Are the root letters of יְחַוֶּה the following?
> 
> ח ו ה
> 
> If so, is it related to חַיִּים (life; lifetime)?


Probably yes but I am not sure that in this context.: י & ו are interchangeable.

The first woman חוה was called so because she was
אם כל חי


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> Are the root letters of יְחַוֶּה the following?
> 
> ח ו ה
> 
> If so, is it related to חַיִּים (life; lifetime)?



Yes and yes.



GeriReshef said:


> Probably yes but I am not sure that in this context.: י & ו are interchangeable.
> 
> The first woman חוה was called so because she was
> אם כל חי



The answer is they are definitely related. The question of how exactly is a tricky question.

For the similar root ה י י, we know by comparison to Aramaic and occasional cases in Tanach that the original root was ה ו י, and it is presumed to have become ה י י in some of the Canaanite languages. However, with the root ח י י, we sort of have conflicting evidence, because while we do find interchanges with ח ו י, the verbs themselves in Aramaic and Arabic are ח י י. Therefore we cannot simply pin it on a change in the Canaanite languages. However, it is clear that the root ח י י does interchange with ח ו י in all these languages.


----------

